# CALENDER GALLERY UPDATE!



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY (Aug 20, 2005)

THESE FOLLOWING CHI'S ARE CURRENTLY IN THE PICTURE GALLERY:
AUGGIE
BELLA
BOBO
BONNIE
BOOMER
CHANTICO -TWO ARE THERE PICK WHICH ONE YOU LIKE BETTER-
CHICO
COPPER-CHI
COOPER
COSMO
DEANO
ELLA
GIZMO
HERSHEY
JACOB
JOLIE
JOSIE
KEEKS
KIWI & PEACHES
LEX LUTHER
LILIE MAE
MINX AND BROOKE -TWO ARE THERE PICK WHICH ONE YOU LIKE BETTER-
NEEKO
PIPER AND GIZMO
PISMO
RUBY
RUBY #2
SEIAH
SINCY
SMIFFY AND TRINNITY
SOPHIE
STITCH
THUMBELINA
TYKE
VIENNA AND PARIS 
YOSHI
ZOLA
**THE FOLLOWING PEOPLE NEED TO GIVE ME THEIR CHI'S BDATES SO I CAN WORK ON THEM**
AUSTIN
BOSCO AND LOLA
GIZZY
TEQUILA,GINGER AND KYLIE

THIS POST WILL BE UPDATED DAILY WITH NOTIFICATIONS OF UPDATES TO THE PICTURE GALLERY.
HERE'S THE LINK TO THE PIC GALLERY: 
http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/view?username=CHICALENDER

THOSE WHO ARE PUTTIN THEIR CHI'S IN THE REMEMBERANCE SECTION OF THE CALENDER PLEASE SEND YOUR PICS IN IF YOU HAVE NOT ALREADY...LET ME KNOW THE DAY THEY WERE BORN AND WHEN THEY DEPARTED..I'M TRYING TO DO SOMETHING SPECIAL WITH THEIR PAGE. THANKS!


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

its looking great =)


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

You've done a fantastic job, it's all looking really great. I like Minx and Brooke two better, thanks. This one.










Thanks a lot. :wave:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

me too :wink: 


you've done a lovely job :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY (Aug 20, 2005)

thankyou!
I NEED OZZY AND LILY BOO'S B-DAYS I SEEMED TO MISPLACE THEM..


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Clare is busy on her honeymoon so you won't hear from her for a bit :lol:


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY (Aug 20, 2005)

MORE CHIS HAVE BEEN ADDED TO THE GALLERY!
-and im still waiting on those chi's b-days that are listed above...i think i posted it around a couple times now and i still dont got them


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

can you all help me chose which is better for the calendar?

his grassy pix -- or -- his toy ring pix







---









sorry I used the tiny pix, I didn't see how to copy the full sized ones over...


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

i like the grassy one ,he looks so manly! so grown up


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY said:


> MORE CHIS HAVE BEEN ADDED TO THE GALLERY!
> -and im still waiting on those chi's b-days that are listed above...i think i posted it around a couple times now and i still dont got them


are they on the birthday list in general chat?


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

Looking good! Is exciting!


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY said:


> CHANTICO -TWO ARE THERE PICK WHICH ONE YOU LIKE BETTER-


peanutbutternjelly,
please use this one for Tico


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY (Aug 20, 2005)

gallery has been updated again


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY (Aug 20, 2005)

minx and brookes mom i just put up the pic of them again see if you like it and stitch's mom i put up the 2nd pic you sent me of him so go ahead and pick which one you like better the 1st or 2nd..thanks!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

it looks amazing! i'm still working on getting pics of my babies.... what size should the pics be again?


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

You have done a fabulous job!!! Here is a pic of Cookie and Lola. 

Cookie 5/16/04

Lola 12/31/04

Thanks so much for doing all this work. It is going to be a wonderful calendar!!


----------



## yellowpony02 (Aug 22, 2005)

I just checked out the link and it all looks really great. I'm picking up Tinkerbell tomorrow afternoon so i'll be sending in her pictures in the next few days for the calendar. It's going to be great! :thumbleft: ♥Kim


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY said:


> minx and brookes mom i just put up the pic of them again see if you like it


That's really terrific thanks. :thumbup: I love it!:wave:


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Looking Great!!! Who's chi is Charlie  ? He's so adorable - I love his color!!!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i think he's from edukatedredhead ...but i could be so wrong :lol: he's indeed gorgeous, look at his color :shock: 

i loved the pics of peanut ,butter and jelly too .....

kisses nat


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks for doing Ivy's. All the dogs look so cute. Its going to be fantastic!


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY (Aug 20, 2005)

chi gallery has been updated


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY (Aug 20, 2005)

chi gallery has been updated! please check that all the information is right and some of you have 2 pics of your chi's on there please choose which one you like better..thankyou!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I just wanted to pop in and tell you what a GREAT job you've done!! All the photos look fabulous!

I also want to say that Paris' photo (the April 16th Paris) is SO not fair... that is the cutest pic of a puppy I've ever seen!! :love4:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

the calender looks great but i'm going to have to pass on putting chiwi and jumba in it. i can't get pics of them 2 big enough. i'm going back to work at the breeders tomorrow and i won't have time to figure out how to resize them on the digital camera and then have a photo shoot especially with jumba and his attention span it took 15 minutes just to get a good pose with him and his wolf toy, and chiwi forget it she always blinks so it's like pulling teeth capturing a wide eyed perfect pic of her....


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY (Aug 20, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> the calender looks great but i'm going to have to pass on putting chiwi and jumba in it. i can't get pics of them 2 big enough. i'm going back to work at the breeders tomorrow and i won't have time to figure out how to resize them on the digital camera and then have a photo shoot especially with jumba and his attention span it took 15 minutes just to get a good pose with him and his wolf toy, and chiwi forget it she always blinks so it's like pulling teeth capturing a wide eyed perfect pic of her....


i actually got there pics bigger..would you still like them to be in the calender?


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY said:


> luv4mygirls said:
> 
> 
> > the calender looks great but i'm going to have to pass on putting chiwi and jumba in it. i can't get pics of them 2 big enough. i'm going back to work at the breeders tomorrow and i won't have time to figure out how to resize them on the digital camera and then have a photo shoot especially with jumba and his attention span it took 15 minutes just to get a good pose with him and his wolf toy, and chiwi forget it she always blinks so it's like pulling teeth capturing a wide eyed perfect pic of her....
> ...


that would be awesome! i was so disappointed and was trying to figure out when i would have time to get more pics of them *sigh* it just wasn't working. thanks a bunch :wave:


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

I emailed Monkey Chew and Keelie last night. Keelie is posted but Chew isn't. Did you get Chew's pic? I realy have alot o trouble sending such a big pic so i need to check. When is the cut off again? 



EDIT:
I emailed Chew's pic again just now. Just in case,,,


----------



## miklmurr (Aug 28, 2005)

wow!!
terrific job!!
all of theses pictures are so great, such beautiful dogs
thank you for all of your efforts
i cannot wait to purchase and see the finished calendar


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY (Aug 20, 2005)

JOLIE'SMOM said:


> I emailed Monkey Chew and Keelie last night. Keelie is posted but Chew isn't. Did you get Chew's pic? I realy have alot o trouble sending such a big pic so i need to check. When is the cut off again?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea i did get chew's pic..sometimes it gives me trouble uploading onto the gallery so i stop after a while :lol: but i did get it but thanks for sending it again.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

wow i love tyson, chloe and leilas pictures. i cant wait to get a calendar! thanks for all your hard work


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

The calendar looks sooo great! I love the lettering you chose for Diego. You've done a fantastic job!!


----------

